# BOLZANO | Nuovo Areale | App



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Nuovo Areale
Bolzano | Trentino-Alto Adige/Südtirol | Italy*








The 1.3-billion-euros project is a regeneration master plan for urban development of the rail area in Bolzano, a city in north-east Italy. Such area occupies about 475,000-sqm splitting the city into two parts. The recent Agreement Protocol between the Municipality of Bolzano and Italy's State Railways provides for the redevelopment of urban functions through a complete reorganization of the rail lands. Actually, the plot is divided into a large rail area, with logistical and technical services, and a railroad line crossing the city from east to west.

The project by architect Boris Podrecca, in collaboration with architecture firms Theo Hotz AG Architekten und Planer and ABDR Architetti Associati, proposes the displacement of technical and logistic services outside the urban area and the definition of a new railway connection on the south side, enabling the reconnection of the separated urban settings. 
































This will create space for new residential areas, business, commercial and leisure facilities, a new railway station and an intermodal hub. On the west side, the project includes a residential area with courtyard blocks in spatial and formal continuity with the old city. The focal point is the new rail station, an underground space connecting the former passenger building and the new railroad tracks and the park beyond. 
























This way, the station becomes a sheltered urban square, a 24-hour accessible boulevard and an interchange point among railway, shopping center, bus station and public parking spaces. The urban system is sheltered by a large canopy above the square up to the platform waiting areas. On the south side, as an extension of the boulevard, the station opens into a public park with leisure and sport facilities. The north-south axis is characterized by high-rise office buildings standing on a podium with public services and a roof garden. The project also includes a new museum, organized in a disused industrial building, and an office tower, the new urban landmark.








Official Website: arealbozen.it -- Preliminary Project PDF -- Business Plan PDF
Press: altoadige.it - altoadige.it​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

BIG FORMAT A










BIG FORMAT B​


----------



## Dasf Sturm (Jun 6, 2013)

This would help a lot to better connect the city centre with the little quarter in the other side of the station. Looks very interesting.


----------



## poinc (Dec 17, 2013)

:banana::banana::banana:


----------

